

Ask HN: Give me recommendations to improve jsonip.com - geuis

Hey folks. I wrote http://jsonip.com a while back and lots of folks seem to find it useful. So I'd like to ask for your tips on how it might be made better to be more useful for you.<p>As a quick primer, jsonip.com returns your ip as either a json object, or wrapped in a jsonp callback.<p>Usage:<p>http://jsonip.com =&#62; {"ip":"your ip"}<p>http://jsonip.com/cb/ =&#62; cb({"ip":"your ip"});<p>http://jsonip.com/randomgurgltyfurt/ =&#62; randomgurgltyfurt({"ip":"your ip"});
======
jolan
How about

<http://jsonip.com/myurl/write/>

and

<http://jsonip.com/myurl/read/>

So I can monitor IP changes of my machines while I'm away?

------
templaedhel
Return geoip information. For example:

    
    
      {
          "ip": 204.172.40.10,
          "geo": {
              "latitude": 86.783273,
              "longitude": 92.106578,
              "accuracy": 24000
          }
      }

------
sylvinus
Use a standard jsonp paramter format so that we can use it with jQuery.ajax :
jsonip.com/jsonp/?callback=xxx

------
rawsyntax
yes, hook it into geoip, (something like maxmind)

